# Créer un Hackintosh ASUS Maximus III Gene



## devilsnake88 (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!
Je viens de m'acheter une carte mère Asus Maximus III Gene car compatible Hackintosh.

Configuration:

-Carte mère: Asus Maximus III Gene
-CPU: i7 860
-RAM: Elpida EBJ21UE8BDF0-DJ-F (4x2GB - 240p PC3-10600 CL9 16c 128x8 DDR3-1333 2Rx8 1.5V)
-Carte graphique: AMD Radeon HD 6850
-Watercooling: Corsair H50

Pouvez-vous m'aider / expliquer à faire un Hackintosh sur ma machine?
J'ai cruellement besoin d' OS X Lion!

Vous pouvez me contacter en PV 

Cordialement.


----------



## Madalvée (10 Novembre 2011)

Demande au SAV d'Apple


----------



## ergu (10 Novembre 2011)

devilsnake88 a dit:


> Vous pouvez me contacter en PV



Y a tant de flics que ça sur Macg ?
Hé, hé.


Sinon, le hack c'est mal et il y a une section du forum dédiée à ça, je crois - surprise, ce n'est pas celle-là.
(Autrement dit : aide-toi toi-même un peu d'abord et peut-être qu'un expert t'aidera.)


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Pas de problème, on y va !!!*


----------



## devilsnake88 (10 Novembre 2011)

Ok désolé je ne savais pas que ça ne aprlait pas de ce genre de "pratiques" ici, j'ai été mal informé par un proche.

Merci quand même


----------



## McMan (10 Novembre 2011)

Ce qui est amusant quand même, c'est que tu sais que ta CM est compatible pour monter un hackintosh mais que tu ne sais pas comment installer Lion dessus... 

Sinon, cherche tonymacx86 sur Google (qui est notre Grand Ami) et tu auras pas mal de réponses et d'utilitaires.


----------



## tonrain (10 Novembre 2011)

Si tu veux vraiment de l'aide, je te conseille plutôt le site hack-my-mac.fr qui est un site français sur les hackintosh, et tu y trouveras plus d'aide, ainsi que plus de tutoriels en français sur les hackintoshs...


----------

